# Mark 4 fishfinder chartplotter made by lowrence



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Curious on if anybody has one of these and how it works.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

fyi, I got an elite 4hdi with lakemaster chip. stopped working after 2 trips. Shutting on and off on it's own. Then wouldn't boot up at all. Luckily cabelas took it back. 

Last lowrance im messin with. 

Paul


----------



## JFish1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a mark 4hdi finder/chart plotter that I mounted on my kayak. I like the unit a lot. The gps feature is really helpful and the split screen allows to look at look at multiple pages at once. Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Great unit for the price! Just make sure to update the unit when the newest firmware updates come out. These will increase the units speed, response time, and fix any small glitches that arise over time.


----------

